# Bismarck Area Reports



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

After trying to kill some yotes for a farmer, buddy and I drove to Lincoln area and noticed some carp up in the ditches! Hopefully they will be spawing after the May 1st opener!! cant wait to go after them in flooded areas


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

Really? This early? Does anyone shoot the James River north of Jamestown? I've heard good things but don't know a thing about it.


----------

